#ubuntu-freshers 2007-03-20
!RichiH:*! Hi 2 u! \/\/3 j|_|57 w4n73d 70 137 |_| |<|\|0\/\/ 7|-|47 0|\|3 0f 0|_|r 574ff3r5 |-| |33<0|\/|3 20 70|>4y!!!11 Everyone message BearPerson and annoy him with birthday wishes! ;)
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
!christel:*! Hi all, I would like you all to join me in a song... It goes a little like 'Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear RichiH....'
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-03-21
* Signon time  :    Sun Mar 11 17:07:14 2007
* Signoff time :    Wed Mar 21 05:40:51 2007
* Total uptime :    9d 12h 33m 37s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [+tc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-s]  by ChanServ
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
* #ubuntu-freshers  You need to be a channel operator to do that
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-03-22
* Signon time  :    Wed Mar 21 05:41:06 2007
* Signoff time :    Thu Mar 22 05:10:58 2007
* Total uptime :    0d 23h 29m 52s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [+tc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-s]  by ChanServ
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
* #ubuntu-freshers  You need to be a channel operator to do that
* Signon time  :    Thu Mar 22 05:11:17 2007
* Signoff time :    Thu Mar 22 17:05:38 2007
* Total uptime :    0d 11h 54m 21s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [+tc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-s]  by ChanServ
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
* #ubuntu-freshers  You need to be a channel operator to do that
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-03-23
!christel:*!  Hey all. ##philosophy is a newish forum for the discussion of philosophical issues, from politics and political philosophy to maths and physics, and pretty much everything in between. If you'd like to take part in their discussions, they would welcome any new members. Thanks.
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-03-24
!SportChick:*! Riddle Me This: What freenode staffer selflessly asks people for their complaints, lives in the UK and has a nick that rhymes with "thrill, maybe"?  When you figure it out, give him a hug and some congratulations - it's his BIRTHDAY!
!SportChick:*! For those of you who fail at riddles (and obviously you'll never make a good batman), the answer to the Riddle was "PhilKC".  Be sure to wish him a happy birthday!
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-03-25
!dmwaters:*! Good day folks, We appear to be having some trouble with one of our servers, and are currently wlooking into the problem, sorry for the inconvenience, and thank you for using freenode!
